# 5 week old Syrian hamster needs a loving home



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK OK I know...I done it again  

Well a few days ago 9 or 10 (yes I was confused too) hamsters were put up on my local freecycle which also stated if they hadn't gone by Sunday then they would be taken to [email protected] Well I enquired because I have been considering it and I was scared for the little mites. 

Anyways I agreed to take one on Tuesday (tomorrow) but they have now if i will take the other remaining baby and the cage they are in now. I can technically house it...I have a speare Leon and Zoozone2. But I wasn't looking for more than one.

So if anyone is local (or reasonable train/bus ride) from the North of Manchester and would like a baby Syrian I would be willing to deliver it. They haven't sexed them so not sure if they are male or female, and the pic of the baby I was getting is a cream(I think) banded...but not sure if both are.

Feel free to either reply to this thread or PM me!


----------



## flybynight (Sep 5, 2012)

hi there, long shot i know. but im after a hamster. am in south manchester and ideally thought id rehome one rather than toddling off to pets at home to get a clone. 
im presuming after this amount of time your little dude has gone. 
fly


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

flybynight said:


> hi there, long shot i know. but im after a hamster. am in south manchester and ideally thought id rehome one rather than toddling off to pets at home to get a clone.
> im presuming after this amount of time your little dude has gone.
> fly


Hiya this is over a year old...but I kept both boys...although one passed about a month later. Good luck with the search.


----------



## flybynight (Sep 5, 2012)

hey, glad he found somewhere good. anybody else looking for a home give me a shout.


----------

